# clenbuterol...and...percocet



## prettygirl

Hi..I..would..just..like..to..know..if..it..is.. possible..to..take...a..low..dose..of..clenbuterol...and..a..high/dose..of..percocet.(10mg)...I..have..a..serious..injury..requiring..regular..pain..meds...and..want..to..take..clen..to..cut..down...Is..this..too..risky?


----------



## sizar

what's wrong with your bloody writing all those dots .. are you some sort of alien or something


----------



## Virgo83

whats...the...injury...and...what...medication...are...you...on?


----------



## prettygirl

back..injuryyL1-S1...herniated..and.bulged..10/325..percocet...and...low..dose...clen


----------



## Virgo83

prettygirl said:


> back..injuryyL1-S1...herniated..and.bulged..10/325..percocet...and...low..dose...clen


what is the prognosis for the injury?

are you able to workout at the moment?


----------



## zelobinksy

I would also like to know if you have a seirous problem with typing or do you have some minor O...C...D...?

Speak to a doc


----------



## prettygirl

spacebar....is..broken


----------



## prettygirl

not..supposed..to..workout..awaiting..surgery..for..a..year..and..a..half..but..i..still.do..cardio


----------



## zelobinksy

Use

The

Enter

Key

More

Interesting

L

M

A

O


----------



## mal

what

are

your

stats

what

is

your

bf?


----------



## Uriel

prettygirl said:


> spacebar....is..broken


There's a bar? in space?:laugh:


----------



## Jem

:confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :lol:


----------



## nutnut

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/accessibility/oskturnonuse.mspx

People will help a lot more if your message is written out correctly with every detail you can think of in a polite way


----------

